# Covid sick pay



## Dominic

__





						2021 COVID-19 Supplemental Paid Sick Leave FAQs
					






					www.dir.ca.gov


----------



## Technician72

Dominic said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2021 COVID-19 Supplemental Paid Sick Leave FAQs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dir.ca.gov


This was much needed for the company I work for and our workforce that didn't have the luxury from working from home. We communicated this to our staff and hopefully it provides some relief and well needed coverage.


----------

